# How many miles have you done in one day?



## bob smythe (1 Feb 2012)

A few years ago on a ridgback mx2, quite a nice bike, one of my best bikes so far, I took it through hell and back never had to change any parts.

Anyway on one of my trips to the peak district following Highpeak trail and Tissington trail, I clocked a whopping 120 miles according to my GPS. I just wondered if this was a good distance....

Oh I had a trailer too with pro camera gear in it the trailer was a carry freedom city.

I did around 80-90 miles on most of my trips, is this good going? not done that for a while though usually only around 100 miles a week lol, bit of a drop


----------



## HLaB (2 Feb 2012)

It is indeed a good distance. The most I've done in a day 185miles but you also get folk who are doing 600km audaxes


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2012)

196 miles. It was the FNRttC to Harwich and back.
Cycling back was a nightmare with a horrendous headwind all the way. It was energy sapping.
Luckily I had CC giants Rimas, LongMartin and 'teef as good windbreaks.

I was actually going for my maiden 200 miles but my gps decided to throw a wobbly and not work. By the time I was near home it was peeing down with rain. I was going to go on a 5 miles extra just to make sure but didn't.... was gutted when I worked out the mileage.


----------



## bob smythe (2 Feb 2012)

Looks like I have some work cut out for me, 200 mile marker it is then. This time I won't have a trailer, and instead of a mountain bike I now have a hybrid, which makes all the difference. I usually cycle alone, not many people want to do long distances, especially with a slow coach like me.


----------



## Ian H (2 Feb 2012)

I've never managed an audax 600 within 24hrs (the minimum time is 20hrs, max is 40hrs). I've managed several 400s (250 miles), the best being 17hr15mins. However racing is a different matter and I was rather chuffed to get 412 miles in my first 24hr time trial three years ago. Question is can I improve on that this year.

Of course it depends whether you define a day as 24hrs or just hours of daylight.


----------



## Night Train (2 Feb 2012)

I'm a light weight. I have only managed 25-30 miles riding a folder though this year I am hoping to do a 100 mile day ride on the Brompton.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (2 Feb 2012)

Most I've done is 50 miles. Nice little run to Finningley Airport and back (Never knew Robin Hood went to Doncaster!).


----------



## ACS (2 Feb 2012)

200 km Deeside Loop - 2010


----------



## BentMikey (2 Feb 2012)

About 145 for me, one Dunwich Dynamo.


----------



## Banjo (2 Feb 2012)

Theres no comparison between riding a bike with a trailer full of stuff and doing the same distance on a lightweight racer with a spare innertube and a banana in your back pocket so congratulations on the 120 from me.

Most I have done is 133miles with just a rack bag with a bit of food tools etc.


----------



## VamP (2 Feb 2012)

Ian H said:


> I've never managed an audax 600 within 24hrs (the minimum time is 20hrs, max is 40hrs). I've managed several 400s (250 miles), the best being 17hr15mins. However racing is a different matter and I was rather chuffed to get 412 miles in my first 24hr time trial three years ago. Question is can I improve on that this year.
> 
> Of course it depends whether you define a day as 24hrs or just hours of daylight.


 
you 24 hour time triallers are a different breed


----------



## broomwagon (2 Feb 2012)

120 miles but a few years ago. It took me through Aston-Under-Lyne, Oldham, Rochdale, Hebden Bridge, Haworth, Bradford, Huddersfield, Holmfirth, Stalybridge and home. Just getting up to 50-60 miles since I returned to the saddle, nice and steady, aiming for the ton in spring ;-)


----------



## perplexed (2 Feb 2012)

About 110 miles is my record.


----------



## Ian H (2 Feb 2012)

VamP said:


> you 24 hour time triallers are a different breed


 
Oh, I'm just an aging tourist who does two or three TTs in a year. But...



> Anyway on one of my trips to the peak district following Highpeak trail and Tissington trail, I clocked a whopping 120 miles according to my GPS. I just wondered if this was a good distance....
> 
> Oh I had a trailer too with pro camera gear in it the trailer was a carry freedom city.


...that's pretty good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2012)

175 miles in, er....1972, 1973, something like that. Last year, so around 30 years later, a couple of metric tons. It's about time I did a ton again in £sd.


----------



## Shaun (2 Feb 2012)

96 miles whilst trying for my maiden 100 - knee blew up and didn't want to damage it by carrying on!!

Well done to the other high milers, and I wonder how Bob will do with a road bike sans trailer?

I couldn't really think about another 100 right now as I'm heavier and less fit, but it's definitely on the to-do list ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bromptonaut (2 Feb 2012)

Wembley to Southampton July 1982 as the annual Harrow and Wembley YHA group all night ride. Just short of 100 I think.


----------



## YahudaMoon (2 Feb 2012)

Ian H said:


> I've never managed an audax 600 within 24hrs (the minimum time is 20hrs, max is 40hrs). I've managed several 400s (250 miles), the best being 17hr15mins. However racing is a different matter and I was rather chuffed to get 412 miles in my first 24hr time trial three years ago. Question is can I improve on that this year.
> 
> Of course it depends whether you define a day as 24hrs or just hours of daylight.


 
Hi Ian. Like you Im not keen on them 600km audax though done plenty of 400km audax over the years in 18 hours. I'm going to be combining both this year. Audax and TT with the Mersey Roads 24 hour TT. I've only been wanting to do it for about 4 years. Plan is the usual. Just build up too and do a 400km audax event a few week prior to the Mersey Roads 24

Though Im a little worried now with your 412 miles / 663 km in 24 hours lol. 

Was it the Mersey Roads you did ?


----------



## Red Light (2 Feb 2012)

219 miles London to York in 17hrs.


----------



## Ajay (2 Feb 2012)

bob smythe said:


> A few years ago on a ridgback mx2, quite a nice bike, one of my best bikes so far, I took it through hell and back never had to change any parts.
> 
> Anyway on one of my trips to the peak district following Highpeak trail and Tissington trail, I clocked a whopping 120 miles according to my GPS. I just wondered if this was a good distance....
> 
> ...


 
120 miles on an mtb, on High Peak trails, pulling a trailer 
You should be able to double that on a road bike on tarmac!

163miles is the furthest I've cycled in a day. I haven't attempted further and have no intention to!


----------



## Bayerd (2 Feb 2012)

127 miles last November, C2C from Morecambe to Robin Hood's Bay.


----------



## Ian H (3 Feb 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Hi Ian. Like you Im not keen on them 600km audax though done plenty of 400km audax over the years in 18 hours. I'm going to be combining both this year. Audax and TT with the Mersey Roads 24 hour TT. I've only been wanting to do it for about 4 years. Plan is the usual. Just build up too and do a 400km audax event a few week prior to the Mersey Roads 24
> 
> Though Im a little worried now with your 412 miles / 663 km in 24 hours lol.
> 
> Was it the Mersey Roads you did ?


Yup, Mersey Roads. But if you want to worry about other riders' distances, Andy Wilkinson broke his own record last year with 541 miles. Now that really is a serious target.


----------



## YahudaMoon (3 Feb 2012)

Ian H said:


> Yup, Mersey Roads. But if you want to worry about other riders' distances, Andy Wilkinson broke his own record last year with 541 miles. Now that really is a serious target.


 

Mmm name rings a bell. The R.A.F. guy ?

Im thinking of John Warnock ? Great Video


----------



## Ian H (3 Feb 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Mmm name rings a bell. The R.A.F. guy ?
> 
> Im thinking of John Warnock ? Great Video


 
There you go: Sussex 24hr


----------



## Toshiba Boy (3 Feb 2012)

Some serious distances on here...Chapeau!

Mine was 122 miles (197 km) on the Ronde de Picardie sportive in 2001. Many imperial century rides/Sportives, but not for a few years. Must have a go again.


----------



## mr_hippo (3 Feb 2012)

349 kms - http://arabcyclist.blogspot.com/


----------



## lulubel (3 Feb 2012)

Ajay said:


> 120 miles on an mtb, on High Peak trails, pulling a trailer
> You should be able to double that on a road bike on tarmac!


 
Yes, that's some serious distance on a MTB.

I haven't done anything like the huge distances some people are talking about here. My longest ride so far was 50 miles last summer. I had to cut my mileage back for a bit, but I'm now back to doing that kind of distance once a week.

I'm aiming to do my first 100 miles this year.


----------



## MattHB (3 Feb 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Mmm name rings a bell. The R.A.F. guy ?
> 
> Im thinking of John Warnock ? Great Video



I think I'd have to have a little cry after that too!


----------



## martint235 (3 Feb 2012)

242 miles last June. Couldn't be bothered to do an 8 miles loop once I'd got home.

This year will see some long rides though. London - York followed by the FNRttC to Hull should take me into the 270 - 300 mile category. I'm also planning to do a 600km (375miles) audax and will probably do 24 hours before sleep so will see how far I get.


----------



## benborp (3 Feb 2012)

Approx. 240 miles on the Dunwich Dynamo last year. I was expecting to do 240 riding to the start, out and back and was happy to bail when we reached 240 miles about twenty miles short of home. I was feeling good but my riding companion was starting to feel a little less than sharp just as we approached the outskirts of London, at which point there was a light shower and the standard of driving plummeted. After helping the driver and passenger of an upturned BMW out of a ditch we decided to make our way to the nearest train station.


----------



## stumpy66 (3 Feb 2012)

117 miles from Barra to Stornoway on a fully laden tourer


----------



## martint235 (3 Feb 2012)

Strangely enough I was discussing long distance cycling with my GP the other week. She was convinced it wasn't possible to cycle 100 miles in one day. I convinced her otherwise eventually after telling her of some of the rides I've done. To be fair to her, her experience was based on doing a LEJoG on a fully laden tourer where she was averaging 70 - 80 miles per day.


----------



## Banjo (3 Feb 2012)

martint235 said:


> Strangely enough I was discussing long distance cycling with my GP the other week. She was convinced it wasn't possible to cycle 100 miles in one day. I convinced her otherwise eventually after telling her of some of the rides I've done. To be fair to her, her experience was based on doing a LEJoG on a fully laden tourer where she was averaging 70 - 80 miles per day.


 
She must be pulling your leg.Anyone with the intelligence to be a doctor and the experience of a Le Jog must be aware cyclists do 100 miles plus in a day? Probably thousands in Britain alone every week in summer.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 Feb 2012)

Only 86 so far, last summer in the Lake District, this included Hardknott, Wrynose, The Struggle @ Kirkstone etc so it was tough going. Looking to do a 232 mile out and back from South Derbyshire to Skegness this summer. In my mind I had 16 hours as a target but now I'm not so sure.....


----------



## Bayerd (3 Feb 2012)

benborp said:


> Approx. 240 miles on the Dunwich Dynamo last year. I was expecting to do 240 riding to the start, out and back and was happy to bail when we reached 240 miles about twenty miles short of home. I was feeling good but my riding companion was starting to feel a little less than sharp just as we approached the outskirts of London, at which point there was a light shower and the standard of driving plummeted. After helping the driver and passenger of an upturned BMW out of a ditch we decided to make our way to the nearest train station.


 
That was probably sensible, when I did my 127 last year, we'd got just over 100 miles in (bearing in mind my previous best was 63 miles) and had to negotiate heavier traffic and roundabouts etc. Until I got there I didn't appreciate that my mind might not be fully up to the task of concentrating properly when knackered and was glad that we soon came to quieter roads again.


----------



## Camrider (4 Feb 2012)

About 100 miles and that was about 30 years ago, but I should pass that in March when I attempt my 1st 200 km (125 mile) audax, and I hope to do a 400 km (250 mile) audax in June which I think I should just about be able to squeeze in the right side of 24 hours.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Feb 2012)

these days I dont have computer on my bike...good excuse boab ...anyway...the most I did when i did have acomputer was 123 miles which was on a dawes galaxy loaded up with four panniers bar bag and a tent in France. It took me from dawn to dusk mind you...but it was one of the hottest days i can ever recall on a bike.

These days my regular loops are 45 miles, 35 miles, 25 mile and a short one at 5 miles....depending on weather and how i feel.

Ask me how far I swam yesterday..


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Feb 2012)

Pales in comparison with Ian H's efforts: 126 miles solo, with 10,000ft of climbing, in 8 hours - the Tour of Britain Route (plus a bit extra) last September. Perhaps I'll pick something a bit flatter next time, to prevent the depletion of the worldwide stocks of flapjack and bananas.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Feb 2012)

I've done 135 ish miles on 3 separate occasions in the last 15 months. One of them was wrapped up in a 2 day ride from Edinburgh to Manchester. That was the toughest of the 3. I was riding solo and hadn't planned the cafe stops as well as I would have liked and ended up eating too much sugary things which resulted in a couple of sugar crashes.

All 3 rides were about 7000ft climbing.

I've done quite a few 100+mile rides. I find It's nice to do them when they are somewhat unplanned - just a normal saturday/sunday ride with a few miles tagged on.


----------



## HLaB (4 Feb 2012)

400bhp said:


> I've done quite a few 100+mile rides. I find It's nice to do them when they are somewhat unplanned - just a normal saturday/sunday ride with a few miles tagged on.


That's the way I like to do them, I might plan them the night before but other than that they are a bit ad lib.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2012)

in my teens with local ctc use to do up to 100 miles on a sunday club run , but most i have done recentley is about a measley 20 miles , going to try and do some miles this summer


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Feb 2012)

I did my longest today, at 35.76 miles.

Reading this thread has made my penis shrink to the size of an acorn.


----------



## HLaB (4 Feb 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> I did my longest today, at 35.76 miles.
> 
> Reading this thread has made my penis shrink to the size of an acorn.


How does the saying go, 'from little acorns, giant trees grow'


----------



## deckertim (4 Feb 2012)

237 miles. Dunwich Dynamo and back. Wanted to do 250 in 24 hrs, but didn't quite get there. Will do it this year!


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (4 Feb 2012)

Night Train said:


> I'm a light weight. I have only managed 25-30 miles riding a folder though this year I am hoping to do a 100 mile day ride on the Brompton.


100 Miles? On a BROMPTON??? Braver man than me!


----------



## Baggy (4 Feb 2012)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> 100 Miles? On a BROMPTON??? Braver man than me!


A friend of mine managed to ride the Dun Run on his 2 speed Brompton. It took a while!


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (4 Feb 2012)

Baggy said:


> A friend of mine managed to ride the Dun Run on his 2 speed Brompton. It took a while!


I cycled part of the way this year with somone who had hired one. We were toodling along chatting about this and that, when I mentioned it was a bit restricting only haveing 6 gears, that's when he mentioned it only had 2! :-(

The he dropped me on the hill! What was worse , I was on the Voyage!!! :-(


----------



## Baggy (4 Feb 2012)




----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Feb 2012)

140, cheshire cycleway ride…


----------



## Old Plodder (5 Feb 2012)

Used to do regular 90+ mile rides with my bunch in the summer, occasionally doing 100+.
Highest mileage with them was 140. Older & less fit now, but like 'admin/shaun' hoping to be able to clock another 100 miler, soon.


----------



## steve30 (15 Feb 2012)

Most I've done in one day was about 30 miles, from Wickersley to Kirk Sandal railway station, via Doncaster's Cooplands and Caffe Nero. Distance was measured using an OS map and a piece of paper.

Hopefully I'll do more one day, but only when I'm feeling up to it.


----------



## Simba (15 Feb 2012)

Most I've done is 66 miles


----------



## PpPete (15 Feb 2012)

300 km audax - The "Rough Diamond" last year is my longest in a single day so far.


----------



## lukesdad (15 Feb 2012)

Some good mileages on here.


----------



## col (15 Feb 2012)

130 ish many moons ago.


----------



## MacB (15 Feb 2012)

a well spread out, but still within the same 24hrs, same kit and without sleep, was a night ride and return totalling 167 miles...very weary at end but never been sure if that was the riding or the interminable Davy toilet breaks  Nah Teef and Davy were great and it was an interesting experience....still not sure if I want to go further, or as far, again.

also done a few rides from 90ish to 140ish miles - but even with the flesh willing I don't know if I have the mental tolerance/inclination to aim for a 250 or 300 in a day. I don't doubt I can do it just not sure I want to put myself through it. Still, never say never, as circumstances and fitness levels alter I may feel differently.


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Feb 2012)

Longest so far 125miles. Got a 157mile sportive this summer.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2012)

159 miles to Holyhead. Then a bit of cheating, I caught the ferry over to Dublin. From there down to Ennis, Co. Clare.
Two seperate calendar days, but from start to finish was all done within 24 hours, in the one go. Going over on holiday at the time.


----------



## Dave Martin (15 Feb 2012)

Some serious ridering on here...my best was 25 miles on the trans penine last summer....I've been trying to keep some sort of form on a static bike over the winter but it's not like the real thing (no hills in my bedroom). Been out twice this week for the first rides of 2012 both were 12 miles on the new bike...if the weather holds I'm hoping to increase this by a good few miles this weekend.....got the bug now though.

Dave


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2012)

Dave Martin said:


> Some serious ridering on here...my best was 25 miles on the trans penine last summer....I've been trying to keep some sort of form on a static bike over the winter but it's not like the real thing (no hills in my bedroom). Been out twice this week for the first rides of 2012 both were 12 miles on the new bike...if the weather holds I'm hoping to increase this by a good few miles this weekend.....got the bug now though.
> 
> Dave


 

This isn't a competition. Don't be put off by figures people are posting. The only person you have to beat is yourself. You can do that in your own time.

Just check those bug bites!


----------



## smutchin (16 Feb 2012)

200km is a nice length for a day ride - a 200km audax is the ideal day out by bike for me. I did a 200 at the end of last October, setting off at about 8am and getting home before it got dark (just), which I was pretty pleased with. 300km is a nice long day out in the summer.

I think my best time for a 400km audax is about 23 hours, so that would be my PB for a "day" ride, but I'm hoping to do a 400 inside 20 hours this year. I've completed one 600 and that took about 36 hours. The very idea of doing a 24hr TT fills me with dread. I don't cope particularly well with the lack of sleep on those silly long rides, so I don't do many of them.

d.


----------



## Dave Martin (16 Feb 2012)

classic33 said:


> This isn't a competition. Don't be put off by figures people are posting. The only person you have to beat is yourself. You can do that in your own time.
> 
> Just check those bug bites!



quite the opposite they don't put me off but inspire me and I admire anyone who can do that sort of mileage.
I push myself to my own limits but always enjoy doing it 

Dave Martin


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2012)

Dave Martin said:


> quite the opposite they don't put me off but inspire me and I admire anyone who can do that sort of mileage.
> I push myself to my own limits but always enjoy doing it
> 
> Dave Martin


 
I know that some find the distance others can do off-putting & is likely to lead to them giving up cycling because they can't match it. They may feel that that is what they should be doing & if they can't then why bother.

Just remember, the further you cycle out the further the trip back.

Your last post about got the bug had me looking back at someone who gave me the bug for a different type of cycling 6 years ago. Just been reading a few pages about them.


----------



## smutchin (16 Feb 2012)

classic33 said:


> I know that some find the distance others can do off-putting & is likely to lead to them giving up cycling because they can't match it. They may feel that that is what they should be doing & if they can't then why bother.


 
It took me a long time to build up to being able to complete a 600km audax, starting from a position where a 30 mile ride was a major personal achievement. I'll never be able to match the likes of Ian H, but I've found my level and I do what I do because I enjoy it. I sincerely hope everyone else reading this thread feels the same.

d.


----------



## mcshroom (16 Feb 2012)

217km (135 miles) on the Clumber to Humber Audax last year. I've done a couple 200km+ rides now, but hopefully I may be able to step up to 300km this year 

Long distances are as much about being comfortable and keeping yourself well fed as anything else, and a long distance is whatever you think it is. For a new rider 2 miles might be a long distance 

You don't need to be a super-fit athlete to do these sort of things either. I completed both my Audaxs while 18-19st and, although the hills were not very enjoyable, i still made it round ok.

@Admin - You should have no problem with 100 miles Shaun, just take it steady and plot a nice route around the wolds


----------



## john12 (17 Feb 2012)

Last april three of us managed 163miles in a day trip - left Fareham at 630am and rode to Trafalgar Square, had some lunch then turned round and rode back in time for steak n chips at 6pm...a good day in the saddle.

For some reason we decided to take a direct route back as the route there was a bit iffy and so we rode the entire length of the A3 - I will never do that again...horrible.


----------



## dodgy (17 Feb 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Mmm name rings a bell. The R.A.F. guy ?


 
Andy Wilkinson rides for Port Sunlight Wheelers, Wirral based. FYI he's riding the Mersey Tunnel Time Trial event on Sunday, AKA 10 minutes of hell, organised by Vita Cycles. Some big prizes up for grabs, Alex Dowsett is also riding. I think I know who might win but Andy is serious competition.


----------



## dodgy (17 Feb 2012)

alecstilleyedye said:


> 140, cheshire cycleway ride…


 
Still on my goals to ride the entire 176 mile route in a day  How was the 140? Roads mostly good surface?


----------



## Old Plodder (17 Feb 2012)

I did around 200 miles; Surrey/Kent border to Shrewsbury, via the Chilterns.
(Left at 4am / arrived about 11pm - absolutley shattered!)

Used to ride regular 100~140 milers in the Summer, when I was fit, about 20 years ago.


----------



## dawesome (17 Feb 2012)

200 miles in one day, Norwich to keighley.


----------



## Cyclopathic (17 Feb 2012)

How do people go to the loo on the 24 hour races? Do they have comfort breaks or is it over the side?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (17 Feb 2012)

dodgy said:


> Still on my goals to ride the entire 176 mile route in a day  How was the 140? Roads mostly good surface?


reasonably… was on my arse for last 20 mile though…


----------



## Grizzly (20 Feb 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> I did my longest today, at 35.76 miles.
> 
> Reading this thread has made my penis shrink to the size of an acorn.


 
If my penis was the size of an acorn I'd call it an erection


----------



## seashaker (20 Feb 2012)

Wow guys some great miles going on here!! Im looking forward to a 45 or so from home to my sisters in Thornbury. Will be looking to build up for some proper touring in the next couple of years!


----------



## martint235 (20 Feb 2012)

As Classic33 says though, it's not a competition. It's about pushing yourself yes but also about doing so safely and above all about having fun while you're out on a bike


----------



## Terry Kay (20 Feb 2012)

Did my longest ride so far at 11 miles on Friday - enjoyable ride up the Tissington trail from Ashbourne with the lad on his bike on a tow bar behind... Was half way back before I realised the reason he was tipped over was the bolts at the front of his bike wanted tightening, poor lad..

Just enjoy the ride!


----------



## Gbola (21 Feb 2012)

Well, 50 miles are my longest. Thamesmead to Harrow (London) and back.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Feb 2012)

Most I've done is just over 100. Baldock to Hunstanton, then back to Kings Lynn for a train home. The last 10 miles were really quite hard. But not as hard as the 15 or so the following day...
If you're trying to build up the miles, it's best to do it gradually.
It's meant to be fun, after all


----------



## Part time cyclist (21 Feb 2012)

The most I have so far managed in one day is 79.7 miles on a little journey from dartford to whitstable on my day off, just because I had never been there before  I hope to improve on that when I pluck up the courage to sign up and go out with the FNRTTC crowd


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Feb 2012)

Eek!! FNRttC is hardcore.
Do it once and you're a hero, do it twice and you're a lunatic. IMHO.
I don't cope well with a sleep deficit, but Chapeau!! to those who can.


----------



## StuAff (21 Feb 2012)

173.2 miles, last September on the afternoon before/night of/morning after the Martlets FNRttC: Portsmouth-Hyde Park Corner- Brighton-Littlehampton (where I abandoned my attempt to get home by bike and make the 200 on account of a relentless headwind). There will be a 200 at least once this year...

I like to push myself, but I actually enjoy the epic rides as well....


----------



## doog (22 Feb 2012)

140 miles last June whilst on tour in France fully loaded with 4 panniers and a tent. Stopped and camped in a wood for 5 hours before doing the last 70 to St Malo

route as below

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/39786576


----------



## Black Bird (22 Feb 2012)

I've done most 30-40+ miles a day .
I'm so proud ... bwahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Ian H (22 Feb 2012)

Long, long ago, when bicycles were a new invention, some people in Italy decided on achievable distances, dawn to dusk, for cycling, swimming, and walking. Cycling was set at 200km, 125 miles, and thus audax/randonneur riding was born.


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2012)

For me it has to be about 120 miles in just over 6 hours ! 10 miles to the Manchester 100, then the event, and 10 miles home !


----------



## 2Loose (23 Feb 2012)

117miles (should have been about 85, but I got lost!)


----------



## Paul J (24 Feb 2012)

Well done to all of you  I find the 4 miles a day I do at the moment to be enough of a struggle let alone the tens of you lot manage.


----------



## StuAff (24 Feb 2012)

2Loose said:


> 117miles (should have been about 85, but I got lost!)


No, you didn't. You were subconsciously looking for extra miles


----------

